# You don't own your car?



## Rusty (May 9, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/news...e-rights-to-work-on-their-own-cars/ar-BBjqs5S


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 9, 2015)

Well, if I don't own it than whoever does needs to be sending in the license and insurance payments then.


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2015)

The day that happens I will throw in the rope and leave this country. Used to be the land of the free. Now the land of they tell us what to do because of all the lemmings that can't figure out how to grow up and live life making their own decisions.


----------



## glock26USMC (May 10, 2015)

Chris said:


> The day that happens I will throw in the rope and leave this country. Used to be the land of the free. Now the land of they tell us what to do because of all the lemmings that can't figure out how to grow up and live life making their own decisions.


+1..........


----------



## Rusty (May 10, 2015)

I remember my first real surprise dealing with car companies. My inlaws bought a van new in 1985 and had it set up with a tow package. They gave it to us a few years later and we wanted the original rearend gears put back because of gas mileage. Ford wanted $1400 to do a one hour job and they are the only one who can do it. It takes a special tool for adjustment and they won't let anyone else make one. Wasn't worth it to us.


----------



## Riff_Raff (May 12, 2015)

Heck, I can do anything I want to the firmware on my 2002 Daytona.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 15, 2016)

Rusty said:


> I remember my first real surprise dealing with car companies. My inlaws bought a van new in 1985 and had it set up with a tow package. They gave it to us a few years later and we wanted the original rearend gears put back because of gas mileage. Ford wanted $1400 to do a one hour job and they are the only one who can do it. It takes a special tool for adjustment and they won't let anyone else make one. Wasn't worth it to us.



Salvage yards are full of used parts.  I am sure they could sell you a correct ratio axle for a very low price.  The first thing to check is what ratio do you really have ?  Some vehicle engine combinations don't lend them selves to mileage.  Look at tire size also.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2016)

It's to the point I only drive it once or twice a month, otherwise I would retrofit the A/C.


----------

